# Musique sur carte micro sd



## pablitomesa (25 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je me suis achetée une carte micro sd 64GO sandisk ultra SDHC ainsi que l'adaptateur (qui était fourni dans la boite).

Je place donc la carte micro sd dans l'adaptateur, et j'insère le tout dans mon mac. Seulement voila, lorsque je veux déplacer la musique de ma bibliothèque itunes sur la carte, impossible ! J'ai beau tout essayer, (par exemple copier la musique sur mon bureau, puis depuis mon bureau sur la carte), mais cela ne marche pas ...

Quelqu'un aurait la solution ? Je vous en remercie d'avance


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Juin 2014)

pablitomesa a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait la solution ? Je vous en remercie d'avance



Vérifie que la carte n'est pas verrouillée en écriture...


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juin 2014)

pablitomesa a dit:


> mais cela ne marche pas ...


Mézencor ? Un message d'erreur ? Quel formatage pour la carte ?



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pablitomesa (25 Juin 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Vérifie que la carte n'est pas verrouillée en écriture...



Non ce n'est pas ça, et d'ailleurs meme si je déplace cette petite glissière au moment ou je l'insère de la fente cela la fait aller vers le bas, donc la verrouille par la même occasion ...

Au niveau du formatage de la carte je n'y connais pas grand chose, je l'ai achetée sur un site entre particuliers, même si elle était neuve (emballée et jamais ouverte).

Je voulais m'en servir pour mettre de la musique sur mon nouveau portable (HTC Desire 610). Mais étant donné que je n'ai pas encore reçu le téléphone, je voulais faire le transfert de la musique depuis mon ordinateur.

[EDIT] : Et au niveau du message d'erreur, il y a un rond barré au moment ou je veux déplacer la musique


----------



## edd72 (25 Juin 2014)

Et ton futur téléphone, il la veut à quel format cette carte?

Utilises l'Utilitaire de Disques et formate cette carte en exFAT.


----------



## pablitomesa (25 Juin 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Et ton futur téléphone, il la veut à quel format cette carte?
> 
> Utilises l'Utilitaire de Disques et formate cette carte en exFAT.



Je ne sais pas absolument pas ce que requiert le téléphone comme format ... La seule chose trouvée dans les caractéristiques sont :
 "Mémoire totale : 8 Go, la mémoire disponible peut varier
RAM : 1 Go
L'extension mémoire supporte les cartes mémoire microSD jusqu'à 128 Go (carte non incluse)"

Et comment formater en exFAT ? Je dois aller dans RAID ? Restaurer ? Dans RAID on me propose format MS-DOT (FAT) mais je ne trouve pas de exFAT ...


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Juin 2014)

Bon, on reprend tout : 

Quand tu met l'adaptateur avec la microsd dans ton mac, tu vois bien le disque de 64 Go sur le bureau ?
Une fois ca acté, tu lances <"Utilitaire de disque"> depuis le dossier "Utilitaires",  
A gauche, tu devrais voir ton disque mac interne et en dessous la carte de 64 Go. Tu la selectionne puis à droite, dans l'onglet "effacer" (pas raid), tu choisis "fat" et tu formates. Si ca ne marche pas à ce niveau, c'est que la carte est lockée.
Une fois cela fait, tu devrais voir la carte reapparaitre sur le bureau, tu pourras copier tes musiques directement depuis le finder du mac vers la carte.
Ensuite, eject carte et tu retire la micro sd de l'adaptateur et tu la met dans le tel...

voilà, c'est le fonctionnement normal de l'opération.


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2014)

Enfin "exFAT", pas "FAT" (sinon tu ne pourras pas y mettre de fichier de taille supérieur à 4Go -genre des films HD-).


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Juin 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Enfin "exFAT", pas "FAT" (sinon tu ne pourras pas y mettre de fichier de taille supérieur à 4Go -genre des films HD-).



Oui, enfin, comme il parle de musique, il doit s'en moquer un peu des fichiers > 4Go (et pour les films, je doute qu'il veuille y mettre un bluray non compressé...)


----------



## pablitomesa (26 Juin 2014)

Merci de vos réponses, mais malheureusement dans l'utilitaire de disque, tout est grisé, et je ne peux cliquer sur "format" ...


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Juin 2014)

pablitomesa a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses, mais malheureusement dans l'utilitaire de disque, tout est grisé, et je ne peux cliquer sur "format" ...
> 
> Typique d'un disque verrouillé!
> 
> ...


----------



## pablitomesa (26 Juin 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> pablitomesa a dit:
> 
> 
> > Merci de vos réponses, mais malheureusement dans l'utilitaire de disque, tout est grisé, et je ne peux cliquer sur "format" ...
> ...


----------



## ckyja (26 Juin 2014)

C'est peut être l'adaptateur qui est mal fait et lorsque vous l'inserrez dans l'ordinateur ça déplace le verrou. Peut être essayer de le coller.


----------



## pablitomesa (26 Juin 2014)

Je pense avoir trouvé mon problème ... Lorsque j'insère la carte dans la fente, le locket est repoussé vers le bas, et empêche donc l'écriture sur la carte ...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2014)

Voir dans ce cas si tu peux enlever le loquet


----------



## pablitomesa (26 Juin 2014)

Merci de vos réponses, j'ai réussi à "démonter" le locket, et tout marche... 

Encore merci


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir dans ce cas si tu peux enlever le loquet



Tu es sûr que l'absence de loquet est considéré comme "RW"? (parce que sur les disquettes quand tu retirais le loquet, tu étais en Read Only).


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu es sûr que l'absence de loquet est considéré comme "RW"? (parce que sur les disquettes quand tu retirais le loquet, tu étais en Read Only).


Je pense (donc pas de certitude) que ça le laisse en RW et que si on veut le rendre en Read only on met un morceau de scotch dessus (comme à la belle époque des disquettes&#8230.


----------



## edd72 (27 Juin 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je pense (donc pas de certitude) que ça le laisse en RW et que si on veut le rendre en Read only on met un morceau de scotch dessus (comme à la belle époque des disquettes&#8230.



C'était l'inverse...

Trou = Read Only
Trou bouché = RW






Cela permettait aux éditeurs de logiciels de faire sauter le loquet (donc Trou sans possibilité de le fermer -sauf scotch!-) afin d'éviter tout risque que le client efface la disquette.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> C'était l'inverse...


Peux plus te bouler, mais merci pour ta rectification


----------



## kaos (20 Octobre 2014)

C'est vraiment bien ces cartes ? vous en pensez quoi ?

J'ai trouvé une 64Go à 12/13 euros port compris, c'est meme pas le prix de 2 paquets de clopes quoi 

Je me tate, j'utiliserais bien ça en tampon, genre tout les petits trucs qu'on télécharge et qui ne sont pas triés ...

_Au cas ou il y aurait une ame charitable, j'aimerais qu'on m'en prête une ,même 2 Go.
J'enverrais une enveloppe timbrée et je renverrais la carte après tests (personne n'a ça dans mon entourage)_


----------

